# Micro adjust question



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I have just sent back a router because the micro adjust knob stopped working. It gave me approx 8mm of adjustment. Was really very useful.
My question is,
should I release the plunge lock prior to making adjustments via micro adjust or is it ok to leave locked??
I am wondering if this is why it broke, ie I was leaving it locked when making adjustments.
Any experience or advice will be greatly appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes, the lock should be released before you make any adjustments. The locks that I have seen use a threaded rod to put pressure on the column. Forcing this to move will cause great stress on a micro adjustment as well as possibly damage the column/lock.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Paul, the plunge lock doesn't effect the operation of the micro adjuster. The biggest problem with them is keeping the threads clean. A little compressed air to blow off the threads works wonders. If you don't have an air compressor use a can duster designed for keyboards.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

I suppose it all depends on what he is doing. Mike, you are correct that simply rotating the stop without it pushing on the base, will have no effect on the lock. But, if he is trying to move the body of the router by pushing on the base with the micro adjust, it will matter (this is what I was envisioning).

There isn't enough info in his post so I guess "it depends".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It's sounds like a user error, once it's locked that's it..like they say read the manual b/4 you use the tool... ( Micro (small) adjustment)

====



TheOakDude said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have just sent back a router because the micro adjust knob stopped working. It gave me approx 8mm of adjustment. Was really very useful.
> My question is,
> should I release the plunge lock prior to making adjustments via micro adjust or is it ok to leave locked??
> ...


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

*weird or what*

Hi guys
thanks for your posts. I did read the manual, nothing in there remotely about it. 
That was on a JCB router. Which I took back and got a refund.
I have since had delivered an Erbauer 2100watt jobbie. The micro adjust does nothing at all when plunge not locked. However when plunged and locked micro adjust works really well. Possibly a manufacturing mistake but who knows. Again, nothing whatsoever in the manual.
Suppose it just matters which particualr router you are using, but thanks anyway.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.jcbdiy.com/images/pdfs/i...1500W ROUTER/05259519-PRT150J-1500W-IM-V2.pdf

Pages 16 and 17


===


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Maybe you can see something I cant here.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I have 2 plunge routers, one is a Bosch, and the other is Macallister, which in effect is a copy of the Bosch except it's more powerful and accepts 12mm bits.
On both, the fine height adjustment works with the plunge locked. If it didn't, it would be a fairly useless feature. I have no idea what mechanism is used to make this happen as I haven't had the need to open either of these routers.
It's important not to have the depth of cut gauge locked though.


----------

